# Largest IVF centre in Europe



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

LIVERPOOL is to become home to the largest IVF centre in Europe after plans for a new specialist unit were given the green light.

 *Click here to read the full story*


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

I've seen the plans and it looks great.  Apparently it's going to be like a spa inside with mood lighting!


----------

